# How can we help to change surrogacy overseas regulations?



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Following the parliamentary surrogacy debate in October 2014 I wrote to my local MP to support changes and just received a congratulations on having your baby! I found this very frustrating having experienced the lengthy process of trying to obtain a passport and now going through the parental order.We would do this all over again to get our precious baby,but surely couples like us should have a say and help others achieve their dream a lot easier.I'm angry that just because I'm not an MP I was unable to make a difference and pledge my support in making a change...it's ridiculous!


----------

